# Trapping coyotes in snow



## Rose City Trapper (Feb 19, 2013)

What is the best way to bed traps in snow? I have 12 - 16 inches of snow on the ground. What is the preferred set for snow, post or dirt set?


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I use to clear snow away and use cotton under the pan, wax paper or dry grass over the jaws. Sift a light covering of snow over the trap. I always used drags or wired to trees and logs.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

I bed my traps as normal, use waxed paper as a pan cover, and then cover with peat moss. Haven't had one freeze in yet...

-Chris


----------



## Toepincher1508 (Dec 11, 2013)

I bed my traps normally. May use a little more peat moss under the trap than in early season. I also cover with peat moss and sprinkle a little trappers salt around the jaws so they don't freeze down. I like to use short 16d nails to keep the trap from rocking. Just pound them down on the outside of the trap just so the head of the nail barely catches the jaw of the trap. I have a hard time bedding traps solid in peat moss on frozen ground so that's why I use nails. Never had the nails interfere with the trap firing. It's a lot harder pounding out trap beds with the ground so frozen that's for sure.


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Kick the snow away. Chop out a deep trap bed. Two inches waxed dirt bed trap. Polyfill under trap pan. Pack trap in good with waxed dirt. Leave bedded trap about a half inch below surrounding area. 

Griff


----------

